# comando para saber distribucion de linux que hay en una pc

## Pionerito

hola a todos, algunos de ustedes por casualidad sabe algun comando que me diga la distribucion de linux que tenga la pc, gracias de antemano, probe con todos los uname, aunque me falta ver en /proc pero si alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar no tendria que buscar en tantos ficheros, gracias y perdonen las molestias que les pueda ocasionar...

----------

## chakenio

No es ninguna molestia. Ahora no estoy en mi casa, pero aparte uname -a esta cat /etc/issues o cat /etc/issue.net

Con eso te tendria que decir el nombre, saludos.

----------

## Pionerito

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> No es ninguna molestia. Ahora no estoy en mi casa, pero aparte uname -a esta cat /etc/issues o cat /etc/issue.net
> 
> Con eso te tendria que decir el nombre, saludos.

 

la salida de cat /etc/issue es esta

cat /etc/issue

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

y no tengo ningun fichero que se llame issue.net, gracias de todas formas...

----------

## pelelademadera

ca /etc/issue.logo.... o issue.algo

----------

## Pionerito

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ca /etc/issue.logo.... o issue.algo

 

tu sabes que cuando ejecuto ese comando en mi pc no me devuelve nada, sin embargo probe a ejecutarlo en una pc con debian y me mostro la distribucion, que extraño, parece que me quede con las ganas

----------

## esteban_conde

esteban@mimaquina ~ $ cat /etc/issue.logo

                                           .

     .vir.                                d$b

  .d$$$$$$b.    .cd$$b.     .d$$b.   d$$$$$$$$$$$b  .d$$b.      .d$$b.

  $$$$( )$$$b d$$$()$$$.   d$$$$$$$b Q$$$$$$$P$$$P.$$$$$$$b.  .$$$$$$$b.

  Q$$$$$$$$$$B$$$$$$$$P"  d$$$PQ$$$$b.   $$$$.   .$$$P' `$$$ .$$$P' `$$$

    "$$$$$$$P Q$$$$$$$b  d$$$P   Q$$$$b  $$$$b   $$$$b..d$$$ $$$$b..d$$$

   d$$$$$$P"   "$$$$$$$$ Q$$$     Q$$$$  $$$$$   `Q$$$$$$$P  `Q$$$$$$$P

  $$$$$$$P       `"""""   ""        ""   Q$$$P     "Q$$$P"     "Q$$$P"

  `Q$$P"                                  """

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

asi no se lee bien pero en una consola se ve gentoo, muy artistico por cierto.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Intenta con:

cat /etc/issue.logo 

si es Gentoo te deberia salir la palabra Gentoo con colores mas la salida de abajo del logo:

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t 

si es otra distribucion con su nombre respectivo con colores

espero que te sirva

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ cat /etc/issue.logo
> 
>                                            .
> 
>      .vir.                                d$b
> ...

 

yo quisiera saber de que forma ejecutar cat /etc/issue y me saliera Gentoo Linux, ya que me hace falta mostrar la distribucion del servidor remoto al que me conecto desde una aplicacion que estoy haciendo......la estoy haciendo para gentoo especificamente pero tampoco me muestra Gentoo Linux

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> la estoy haciendo para gentoo especificamente

 

si sólo es para Gentoo, lo mas fácil es que leas el enlace /etc/make.profile, no ? 

Al fin y al cabo eso marca la versión de gentoo que se está usando.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Lo más sencillo para asegurarte de que tu programa se está instalando en una Gentoo es comprobar la existencia del archivo /etc/gentoo-release.

En general, en todas las distribuciones suele haber un archivo [distribucion]-version o [distribucion]-release (o similar). Por ejemplo:

/etc/gentoo-release

/etc/SuSE-release

/etc/redhat-release

/etc/debian_version

/etc/slackware-version

En una ocasión usé este código perl en un programa script que hice: 

```
$dist=`cd /etc && ls *version| cut -f 1 -d -| cut -f 1 -d _`;

chop $dist;

if ($dist eq "") {

  $dist=`cd /etc && ls *release| cut -f 1 -d -| cut -f 1 -d _`;

  chop $dist;

}

if ($dist eq "") {

  print "Error: No se ha podido determinar la distribución\n";

  exit;

}
```

----------

